# Looking for partner for weight gain RP (SFW or NSFW)



## FatChimera (Dec 31, 2021)

Greetings folks,

as the title say I am looking for a potential partner for a weight gain rp, I prefer being the feeder but can also work with being a feedee and basically have no real limit when it comes to potential size.

For possible characters there would be either my quadruped Chimera Chime, Era and Ra or my Elk Cook Duncan.

If we keep it SFW I'd be fine with with any gender, though if you do want it to get NSFW I'd prefer it if it was mxf.

Basic literacy is expected and I wont do scat, farts, inflation, vore and blueberry. DM me for a more detailed discussion of dos and don'ts.


----------



## FatChimera (Jan 7, 2022)

Bump!


----------



## FatChimera (Feb 4, 2022)

Bumped again!


----------



## Orisathefattest (Feb 8, 2022)

I can play with you. I'm new, so I can make some mistake. Sorry : <


----------



## FatChimera (May 14, 2022)

What is a Bump? A miserable little pile of words.
But enough talk, have at you!


----------



## Cain_ (May 24, 2022)

Haii I'm new too ;w; I can give it a shot!!


----------



## FatChimera (Jul 8, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Cinnmonfox (Jul 12, 2022)

Ummm hi there


----------



## FatChimera (Jul 13, 2022)

And a good day to you too.


----------



## FatChimera (Sep 24, 2022)

Bump


----------



## FatChimera (Dec 6, 2022)

pmuB


----------

